# Knife Made From Steel from Famous German Battleship Tirpitz



## CalgaryPT (Feb 22, 2019)

Been on a WWII kick lately and doing some research. Found this cool site that claims to have knifes made from savaged steel from the Tirpitz. Not sure if authentic, but cool to ponder at least. Apparently one of the reasons the steel from it was so valuable is because it contains no radioactivity: Tirpitz was sunk before nuclear weapons were detonated. Interesting.

https://www.bokerusa.com/pocketknives/boker-manufaktur/damascus-knives/tirpitz-damascus-110190dam
https://www.amazon.ca/Böker-110190DAM-Boker-Tirpitz-Damascus/dp/B0017KZ5C0

I'm not into knifes, but the history is sure cool. Neither of the ads detail how much Tirpitz steel in in the knife; maybe it's just fairy dust proportions.


----------

